# Bitcoin Donations



## Null (Apr 8, 2015)

People have been telling me for a while that they would donate to the forum if they could do so anonymously. I've been a passive proponent of cryptocurrencies for a long time, but I've never bothered to utilize them until this week.

The forum now has a Bitcoin wallet. If you'd like to donate, you can send BTC to this address.

*1KJEgYoSkVqyz5uJ3VGxU9uNZW5PAm6eD6*

If you donate more than 0.08 BTC (as of writing), you are entitled to supporter status. Please include your account name in the comment if you would like credit.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Apr 9, 2015)

May the feds have mercy on you, Null.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 9, 2017)

I just donated 0.0801 $B... so let's see if you lot good for your word... or just another internet scam.
p.s. lol don't get too hopeful. They were just m₿, hava latte on me...


----------



## Azberg (Jan 28, 2018)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I just donated 0.0801 $B... so let's see if you lot good for your word... or just another internet scam.
> p.s. lol don't get too hopeful. They were just m₿, hava latte on me...


What purse do you use? I can not decide which one I need to choose ... I found this article about multibit and I'm thinking of using it. Or maybe I need to choose another one?


----------



## FormerTexan (Jan 9, 2021)

Null said:


> People have been telling me for a while that they would donate to the forum if they could do so anonymously. I've been a passive proponent of cryptocurrencies for a long time, but I've never bothered to utilize them until this week.
> 
> The forum now has a Bitcoin wallet. If you'd like to donate, you can send BTC to this address.
> 
> ...


Hey, just wondering what I'd need to donate to get supporter status now? I'd like to help out, thanks for any info.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 9, 2021)

FormerTexan said:


> Hey, just wondering what I'd need to donate to get supporter status now? I'd like to help out, thanks for any info.


20 bucks if I'm not mistaken.


----------

